# ATV Split radio best amp and speakers



## JonesGrizz111 (Jun 19, 2017)

Just built a radio for my quad and i had to do a split one because of the rad relocator. I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of speakers and amp i should buy. I went with 6" pipe and 6.5" polk speakers with a Pyle hydra 4 channel amp but it sucks. i can't hear it at all even with adjusting everything. Not sure what exact polk speakers they are but they cost me around $70 dollars and the amp was $50. So in the amp and speakers I've got around $120, i was trying to stay low and not spend a huge amount. Any suggestions on what i could buy without spending too much money? Is it even possible for something around that price even a little more? I want to be loud and heard from a good distance but mainly i wanna hear it over my Hmf pipe. Even with my baffle in i cannot hear the one i made.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

General Tech. & Audio Info. - MudInMyBlood Forums

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/94-how-tos/23362-howto-audio-pipe-build-start-finish.html

Should be several threads in that section if you search around for them... may be way in the back, but I know we had several people post about their home made tubes.


----------



## JonesGrizz111 (Jun 19, 2017)

I've done a lot of research on them through forums but i can only find the ones from years ago and post of the good amps people would say are not sold any more so I'm too sure now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah nothing like that has been discussed here in quite a while... Topics like that have started to die off


----------

